# Looking for medical referrals in Merida



## meridayanqui (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello:

I live in Merida. While I have been able to find a good dentist, I need to find a good general practitioner and gynecologist (female).

Does anyone have any referrals?

Thanks in advance.


----------

